# Paint previously stained ext door



## A+HomeWork (Dec 10, 2010)

At risk of being called a noob and having searched for this topic in the archives, I ask...

Customer wants to paint his wooden front door satin BLACK.
Very nice door with beveled glass. It has a dull finish and was stained originally.
This doesn't have to be stripped, right? Can I sand, prime and paint?

If so, what grit and which primer? The wood is in excellent shape, just dulled finish and does not get direct sun exposure.
I will use Duration Satin on the house, but not on the door. Probably Super Paint, unless you have suggestions on a tougher paint for a door.
I could get a pic posted, if that really mattered.


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

You'll probably get many different answers, and product recommendations. Sand, tack, prime ( I like XIM, or Inslx Stix ) then paint.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Sound advice NC as always. 

I do have a question for the op.

Why use a cheaper grade paint on the door? It will see more wear than the siding unless it never gets used. I would put two coats of duration gloss on it after following Andy's suggestion for prep.


----------



## A+HomeWork (Dec 10, 2010)

straight_lines said:


> Sound advice NC as always.
> 
> I do have a question for the op.
> 
> Why use a cheaper grade paint on the door? It will see more wear than the siding unless it never gets used. I would put two coats of duration gloss on it after following Andy's suggestion for prep.


I heard that the deep tint base Duration had problems, particularly being thin. I have no data showing Super is better, just that its formula is tried and true. You know how painters get something in their head and are hard cases to change. I have used deep Duration, though.


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

So get Black in a factory tint, problem solved.  Or you could use Aura. Dark colors, that would be the next best thing to a factory tint....maybe better .....lets get JP to do a fade test.


----------



## BreatheEasyHP (Apr 24, 2011)

I just sprayed and backrolled whole house in duration satin in a deep blue. I would say it's significantly thicker than super paint, which I used in the same color on the shed.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Yea I never had significant issues with deeps in duration. At least not any more than usual.


----------



## HorizonPainting (Apr 1, 2011)

Pittsburgh paints has an industrial black paint for doors. Almost an epoxy coating. It comes in gloss and will stand up to a lot of use & abuse.. just ask a rep, I haven't used it yet.


----------



## A+HomeWork (Dec 10, 2010)

I think duration has a tricorn black or something that is factory tinted. Is factory tint different? 

I only have Valspar, Ace brand, or SW in my town, so if Aura is BM, I can't get it without driving 75 miles to OKC.


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

A+HomeWork said:


> I think duration has a tricorn black or something that is factory tinted. Is factory tint different?


:yes: Its a different pigment system. Holds its color much better on exteriors. Thats the route id go personally.


----------



## billy the kid (Jan 22, 2011)

use an exterior enamel holds up to wear and tear,you dont need more than a quart or two,go for the stuff on the top shelf,sand,tack.prime,light first coat,hit it again,two thumbs up:thumbup:


----------

